# trouble communicating with partner



## mommaoftwo (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure this is the right place to post, My boyfriend and Ihave been together for 7 years and we have two children, girls, 2 and 4. He is a chef, and works hours different from "most". I am mostly a stay at home mom, though I go to massage therapy school, and work on fridays. He is not at home much, Ihave gotten used to that over the years. I bide his absence with my family and friends, but the load that requires me to pull around the home is weighing on me. 
My BF is a great father, and is a loving Bf, but for a while now I have felt that he treats me more like a maid than a partner! I clean up after hime as I do my children! Hell, even they pick up more of their messes than he does of his own! I really dont mind doing laundry and dishes and all the other household chores, but should I really have to pick up his dirty underwear off the floor, and put his dishes in the dishwasher...and so forth! It makes me feel unappreciated and well, not respected. I guess I'm just wondering if I should even bother discussing this with him or if I should just suck it up?


----------

